# Free MoCa bridges



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

Crossposting this from here for visibility:

Digging through my closet I realized I have way too many MoCa bridges. Since I first heard about them here and used them with my TiVos I thought I'd offer them up here. Just pay shipping and I'll send them out.

Actiontec MI424-WR Rev C (no power supply, takes 5V 3A)
Actiontec MI424-WR Rev D
Actiontec MI424-WR Rev F
Actiontec WCB3000N (I have two of these, both running slightly modified firmware to open up the web UI a bit. There's a post/thread around here about that.)

I still use MoCa through my house, but I've upgraded to Motorola MoCa 2.0 devices (and still have some Netgear MoCa 1.1s too) These all worked when I decommissioned them - I think I upgraded to the Fs because the C/Ds kept killing those 5v 3A power supplies. The Rev F uses 10V 1.6A. Then I briefly tried the WCB3000Ns to try to fix some wireless issues. I ended up abandoning all that and just getting Google Wifi for wireless.

Anyway, these all work fine for Ethernet / MoCa bridges up to 100Mbit bi-directional, even if the wireless is a little old-school B/G, 2.4Ghz. The WCB3000Ns have gigabit ethernet ports so I think you could get 200Mbit out of the MoCA, plus 2.4&5Ghz wireless


----------



## Saturn (Apr 10, 2001)

So for those that don't know, the MI242s are actually routers that Verizon used to use for their Fios service. They also happen to be really excellent MoCA / Ethernet bridges and can also function as an access point. You could use them as a full router if you wanted, but they're limited to 100Mbit which is a bit slow for modern times. For a while they were the least expensive way to build a MoCA network, since the MI-242s were available all over Ebay from former Verizon customers and such. If you don't mind futzing with them to disable DHCP and such, they make great bridges with an (optional) wireless access point.

The WCB3000Ns were designed to be access points, but again, can function as just MoCA/Ethernet bridges. These were commonly installed by Time Warner and other cable companies presumably to extend wireless networks in larger houses. They showed up on Amazon a couple years ago for under $20 each so I picked up a couple to play with, but ultimately decided not to use them.

Anyway, MoCA has been great to get a reliable wired network through a house without CAT5/6.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Saturn said:


> So for those that don't know, the MI242s are actually routers that Verizon used to use for their Fios service. They also happen to be really excellent MoCA / Ethernet bridges and can also function as an access point. You could use them as a full router if you wanted, but they're limited to 100Mbit which is a bit slow for modern times. For a while they were the least expensive way to build a MoCA network, since the MI-242s were available all over Ebay from former Verizon customers and such. If you don't mind futzing with them to disable DHCP and such, they make great bridges with an (optional) wireless access point.
> 
> The WCB3000Ns were designed to be access points, but again, can function as just MoCA/Ethernet bridges. These were commonly installed by Time Warner and other cable companies presumably to extend wireless networks in larger houses. They showed up on Amazon a couple years ago for under $20 each so I picked up a couple to play with, but ultimately decided not to use them.
> 
> Anyway, MoCA has been great to get a reliable wired network through a house without CAT5/6.


Can I get an ethernet connection in a room with only coax? Verizon FiOS FAQ | DSLReports, ISP Information 
see sec.2


----------

